# failed download since connection is reset by server



## jefin (Apr 1, 2015)

We have a SAP application from which when downloading is interrepted in the middle in the client machine in the internet explorer browser.Problem occures only for jpg files and the files having large size.
The error message showing is failed to download file connection was reset by server.
We checked downloading these files from other applications and ftp servers with out any issue.

Is this have any relation with browser settings or windows firewall or client antivirus?


----------

